# 30+ hours Edition30 correction detail.



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

*UPDATE PAGE 6!! 30+ hours Edition30 correction detail.*

** Update on page 6.**

Hi fellow OCD'ers.

This detail was very special to me as I was contacted by a member on here that had seen some photos of a previous VW Edition30 that I had detailed for a close family friend. I have always detailed friend's cars and then showcased them on here as we all do. However this one felt extra special to me as I am not a professional in any way it's simply a hobby, so for someone to ask me, I felt quite privileged.

The detail all in all took me three days (due to the beautiful Manchester weather) but time wise I would say it took 30 hours plus!!
Talking to the owner he had told me exactly what he wanted, which was a full correction to remove the hideous swirl marks that he had always tried to fill in with polish.

The process taken;

On arrival on my drive,





Snowfoam (chemical guys 'no touch') and go around door shuts / badges / wheels with detailing brushes and some autosmart TFR and some weak G101.



Wash zymol autowash with a meguiars microfiber mitt.

Decontaminate the car autosmart tardis / IronX and then power wash it off.



Clay the full car bilt hamber medium using water as lube. Picture is from the roof.


Re-wash.

Then onto the polishing stage.





Using my EP800 rotary I did a test panel and settled for a yellow 3M polishing pad and swapped between using scholl S3 gold and extrafine 3M yellow compound. After every panel I would give it a wipe over with some car pro eraser to ensure I was achieving good correction results.

Test panel cut but prior refining,



As always I started on the roof, then onto the bonnet and then around the rest of the car. On the first day I had done all the cutting (11hours) left the refining for the next day. The bonnet proved to be very hard paint and took quite a few passes to obtain good correction.





Next day was poor weather so it was literally do a bit, start raining and come in….break in the clouds and do a bit more!! I managed to get the bulk of the car refined using 3M blue finishing pad and 3M ultrafina blue top polish.





Flake POP!!


Spotty socks!!



My final day meant I had to finish a little refining off. I then gave the car a through spraying over with car pro eraser. It was then coated in meguiars #7 show glaze as I really really love the look it gives on any car - super duper wet! And then the owner was given a choice of a few waxes / sealants and he wanted me to apply finishkare 1000p.

The car was then snowfaomed, power washed off and then a final layer of 1000p applied.




I then went around the whole car dressing the tyres (autosmart tyre and rubber dressing, unsure of name a friend gave me a bottle), dressing the rubbers, shining the badges and exhaust (meguiars metal polish).






I can certainly say I am more than happy with the results and was just disappointed there was no sunshine out for my final pictures!!
















Hope you all like and I've not bored you too much! Any comments or suggestions always welcomed!

Elliott.

PS sorry for the amount of pictures just extremly happy with the results of this one!! Lot of hard work / sore back:lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that Volks mate ! What a turnaround .


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding job fella, great work and a wicked finish to be proud of :thumb:


Only one thing : keep the legs hidden, Lee will be getting worried if see's anyone else applying for the beautiful pins crown


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks seriously good, lovely colour when corrected :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice turnaround mate :thumb: good job!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if I have seen better reflections. 

Well done!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job, well done from a fellow Manc


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

You do this as a hobby, you could turn pro. Well done


----------



## Gazlor88 (Mar 28, 2013)

Excellent mate :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Really enjoyed reading this! Great write up!
Also didn't mind the amount of pictures at the end, the finish is top class! 
Bet your friend was well chuffed with the car, I would be!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great work. The refining made a huge difference to the clarity and look at the flake pop in that last picture . Stunning.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey folks,

As the owner of the Ed30 in question, i thought i should say a few words.

Firstly, I just want to tell you guys just what a top bloke Elliot is - a really nice fella who had all the time in the world for me! His level of passion and dedication was second to none, i was genuinely buzzing off Elliot's enthusiasm! He was almost like a giddy kid when i handed the keys over - i was figuring out who was actually do whom a favour!!

The pictures do not do the quality of work any justice at all! So much better in the flesh! The workmanship and attention to detail is second to none - its really easy to forget that this is Elliot's hobby, not profession.

Seeing the car in all its glory reminded me why the Ed30 looks best in pearl black due to the results you can achieve with machine polishing.
The deep gloss finish just oozes pure class!

So, a massive thanks to Elliot for his hard work on his days off. Im 110% happy with the work that Elliot has carried out and would recommend him to anyone in a heartbeat! Thanks Elliot!

Rich

P.S - I cant believe you used a reflection shot from my car to show off your legs... thats just....wrong!!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely amazing work there :thumb: well done truly fantastic finish mate!


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Pity about the sun for your end shots, bloody good job though, 30 hours well spent:thumb:

Dave


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

thought you would appreciate some beading shots i took before heading for work this morning. Enjoy...




























Rich


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's a fantastic turnaround mate, great job! I'm sure the owner is delighted with that, anyone would be! EDIT: I've just seen the kind words from the owner, very nice to see!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely finish on that


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job done:thumb:


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job, you've really brought the colour out! where in Manchester are you?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing work. Well done


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

cracking job!!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing work mate! really clear reflections


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

What did you use to apply the Megs #7?


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

:buffer:Top job mate correction work done really well people dont really understand the amount of work put in to get these sort of results stunning work keep it up.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

update:

A lady at work grabbed me and enquired when i had bought a brand new car?!?! (i think she was about to make a cheeky comment that i was being paid too much!) 

A testament to Elliot's effort and quality of work!

Rich


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

hephillips said:


> Great job, you've really brought the colour out! where in Manchester are you?


Thanks everybody for the comments! Really happy with the finishing shots!

I am based in Audenshaw


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks outstanding


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, great reflections:thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Good work, love the beading pics :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done top job:thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job !

May have to give that Megs #7 show glaze a try


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

M20fes said:


> Good job !
> 
> May have to give that Megs #7 show glaze a try


I really do think it makes a car bling'!!

Applied extremly thin and your good to go! Too thick and you need arms like Arnold!


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wicked, the exhaust shot is great


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work. No need for sunshine to show off the gloss and cracking reflections.

Great work and a fantastic finish even with the weather problems. Joy of a driveway enthusiast.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Brilliant job! Car looks like new!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate . 30 hrs job , I guess it will take around that time span in order to detail my ride .


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Superb. Love the Ed30's more than the 35's,,,


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you apply the show glaze by hand or machine? And if machine just a finishing pad?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work, lovely reflection!:buffer:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great work. How did you correct the rubbing strips on the doors?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Spesh99 said:


> Did you apply the show glaze by hand or machine? And if machine just a finishing pad?


I apply the show glaze with either a machine (lake country constant pressure glazing pad) or by hand. However in this case i applied it by hand in extremly thin straight line layers.



Will-S said:


> Great work. How did you correct the rubbing strips on the doors?


The black gloss parts of the door?

They was doing with a 75mm yellow 3M polishing pad with extrafine 3M polish with a few dots of ultrafina on the pad and correctly / refined perfectly in one hit.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks fantastic. Amazing turnaround


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

moono16v said:


> The black gloss parts of the door?
> 
> They was doing with a 75mm yellow 3M polishing pad with extrafine 3M polish with a few dots of ultrafina on the pad and correctly / refined perfectly in one hit.


Yes those bits I always worry about using the machine on them in case of strike through:wall:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Some awesome work there dude...

Can see some real shine :thumb:


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work, i'm desperate to get out and do this on my Mk5 GTi.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Me and the owner had spoke about doing the arches / wheels at some point after doing the correction, to which they were done today two months on.

Here are a few pictures,

Before

After



Rear calipers are peeling and fading a little,


Tardis doing its magic,




Two months on and still looking good with the flake pop!


Elliott.


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fantastic job.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I was contacted again by the owner of this now  beautiful Edition 30 to carry out a winter protection detail but mainly to remove the HUGE amount of tar that was covering the car and even the windows due to his road being re-surfaced.

He asked me to use his products of choice as he sewars by this for winter use and also so he can top up himself if needs be. This was the carlack twins followed by two layers of collinite 476.

Once the car arrived i started immediatly due to the shocking weather was on its way!

Usual process; snow, wash, de tar/de-iron, clay, wash again. This was all i could do on day one due to weather however today i have done the polishing / waxing.

On arrival,



This was solely off the passenger front window!!!!! It was fresh clay!!!


This morning.


Carlack68 curing



Finished.




Flake!


Just wait till the rain comes now :thumb:

Elliott.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks cracking! Unbelievable the amount of far off of one window!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Fair play mate, it looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely job mate. Flake pop in that last photo is awesome :argie:


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Fantastic finish! Really brought it back to life!


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great Job!


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

Love;y wet-look. great finish


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Looks even better in the metal!


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

dat shine :doublesho

nice job mate, that was loads of tar of the passenger window!


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

As the owner of the ED30, once again, I want to thank Elliot for his hard work and dedication he put into this detail. The amount of tar on the paintwork was horrendous - when you ran your hand along the paint, it felt like rough sandpaper.

The paint is now silky smooth and the paint is fully protected for the winter. Im Really chuffed with the results that Elliot has achieved 

Rich


----------

